# Magellan GPS's Anyone?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

good price for the triton 400,
went looking for comments by others on the gps forums,
many comments regarding overly complicated menus

http://www.gpsdiscussion.com/gps-reviews/3947-magellan-triton-400-a.html

on line the Etrex goes for 88 bucks
it's what I use, simple, efficeint


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

if you want something simple to operate then stay away from magellan products, you will not a find a unit more easy to use than a garmin.

garmin all the way baby.


Alex


----------

